# Biventricular icd pulse generator change



## yvette31 (Nov 20, 2009)

Could someone please help me with this coding question.
If the patient has a biventricular icd and the physician only changes the generator and removes the old how would you code this?

33240
33241


----------



## LMCODER (Nov 21, 2009)

That is Correct.


----------

